
Ask HN: Any good places to get feedbacks for app prototype? - shutakamura7
Could anyone share good places to get feedbacks for mobile app prototypes?
======
brudgers
Talk to a potential customer/user. If you haven't identified any actual
individuals that are clearly potential customers and users, that is likely
more important than building a prototype when it comes to success...it may
also be harder and less pleasent.

related, [https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-
process/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-process/)

~~~
shutakamura7
Great advice. Thank you, Ben!

